# Help Setting My Intermatic Timer Please



## terri232 (Apr 11, 2020)

I am an 85 year old who needs help with the settings on my Intermatic timer. I have spoken with them over the telephone and they walked me through the settings. The problem is, I don't think it is watering at all. It is a new timer so it should be fine. I want to water Thursdays and Sundays for 12 minute intervals at 4:00 a.m.
Can some kind soul take a look at this picture and tell me what I have done wrong.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've used these to turn light in and off in the past. I'm not sure how to make this work for just two days of the week. I think it will water everyday, but the wheel on the bottom right might be the way to do each day.

I see a silver piece at midnight. I see 4 copper ones between 4am and 6am. I think silver turns on and copper off. So you should have silver, copper, silver, copper.

Do you have the model number for this unit? I searched on their website for a manual but they have too many models.


----------

